# Knit Dish Soap Apron



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Knit with Lily Sugar'n Cream cotton yarn, Size 7 knitting needles. Top-down knit dishcloth apron to go on a dish soap bottle.

With a Size H crochet hook, chain 20, join to form circle.
Ch 1 then sc in each chain around. Join.
Pull loop up slightly and place on knitting needle. Draw yarn loop up in each of next 7 sts to start top of knit bodice.
Turn, purl across row for each wrong side row.
2. Knit across
4. K2, inc by knitting in st in previous row then knit regular st, K3, inc, K last 2 sts. (10 sts)
6. Knit
8. K1, inc, knit to last st, inc, K1. (12 sts)
10. Knit
12. Knit with inc between each st. (23 sts)
14. Knit with inc between each st. (45 sts)
16. Inc in first and last st, and start pattern. I used (yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k1) repeated across, ending with k.
17 and all odd rows, k2, purl across, k last 2 sts.
18. Knit
20. k2, pattern, K2.
Repeat pattern (or your own desired pattern) until skirt measures 5 inches.
Use K1 P1 ribbing for 3 or 4 rows. 
On right side bind off in ribbing, finish off yarn.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

That's adorable! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sandy4cats said:


> That's adorable! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


agree!! Really attractive.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's so cute.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice way to hide the bottle


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cute!! Thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute and easy


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

I like that! You did great!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I will try it!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute,,,thanks for sharing the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

For more cuteness you could take a Styrofoam ball and cut a hole in one end to fit the neck of the bottle into and then make a hat with hair. Pins for the eyes And felt for the nose and mouth. Would be your dish doll. Just an idea too you could knit some ICORD to make arms to attach to the dress. You gave me such inspiration with this project that you posted. Keep your ideas coming! LOL LOVE your work. I was thinking that would make a really cute house warming or hostess gift along with perhaps some knitted dish clothes and dishtowels in a basket. MMMMMm I was running out of Ideas and now you started a whole new process.. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontario Silk has a nice idea. I had in mind actually using the dishcloth apron and the dish soap then being able to hang the apron on the bottle to air out. Use any pattern for the skirt so you don't get bored making them. One 3-oz. ball of cotton yarn makes three aprons. I'm making a bunch for my cousin reunion this weekend.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Love that Idea of a Dish cloth dress to hang on the bottle to dry the cloth.. Inspirational!


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks, i will try it too. it's very nice looking.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute crochet version of the knit one I created on my sites recently.. they really do work well as a dishcloth and are beautiful as well.. xo nice work..


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Can I use it for our church bazaar?


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank U!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you. I have been making Christmas dish/face cloths, will try some of these to match.


----------

